# C. walkeriana coerulea ‘ABC’



## Phred (Dec 18, 2020)

First time bloom for me. I got this division about a year and a half ago. It’s bluer that this picture with the black background.


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 19, 2020)

Very nice Phred. I wonder if they have an 'XYZ' too hehehe

The dash of green is a really nice touch.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 19, 2020)

The green really sets it off. I will be interested to see if it fades over time. 

Nice walkeriana!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 19, 2020)

it looks very compact?


----------



## kitfox (Dec 19, 2020)

Walkers and Laelias rule! All the catts anyone could ever need! This one brings back really good memories of my walkeriana collection. Such an AWESOME species. And this is a great example, well grown!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 20, 2020)

Beautifull, Phred!


----------



## Phred (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks everybody... it is very compact and from the collection of coerulea I have, for the most part, they all seem to be.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 21, 2020)

Hmmm what does ABC stand for? Or is it just letters?


----------



## PeteM (Dec 22, 2020)

A Beauutiful Cattleya!


----------



## Phred (Dec 22, 2020)

PeteM said:


> A Beauutiful Cattleya!


Maybe ‘A Beautiful Coerulea’.


----------

